# Going through a really hard time



## H2OK9 (May 27, 2012)

My wife and I have been married for 15yrs. We have two wonderful boys 5 and 9. We had a wonderful marriage for a very long time. SHe says that starting 5 years ago that all changed and that she kept me "blissfully ignorant". She told me all of her complaints. I have put in 600 percent effort to make sure all of her needs have been met. I am willing to work at this.
She has been on SSRIs for about a month and going to counselling. I have had what appeared to be an anxiety attack about a week ago and was perscribed SSRI. We have been going to counselling seperately. She will not entertain going together.
At one time we had a wonderful marriage. We were happy. We were in love. Last night she told me that she wanted to know "how much longer do we keep this up?" I had nothing to say. She has stated that she has "checked out". She does not want to work at our marriage and try and fix things. I am willing to work on things.
I don't know what has happened or where it went wrong. I am a loving caring husband. I have a great job, I have been told that I am fun to be with. I will never cheat, lie or steal. I am a great person. My wife is a great person.
In our discussion last night I told her I would not stop her. I have always given her everything she ever wanted. The problem is; i don't want to lose her and destroy our family.

Does anyone have any advice? Can I save my marriage? Or should I reside myself to getting divorced and fight for custody?


----------



## The lost Husband (Feb 16, 2012)

Ouch man. I know the feeling. Limbo can really suck. 
Get back to you. Get back to the start of your relationship.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Making relationship changes in the throws of depression is I'll advised in everything I have read. Push for counseling together. Maybe you could write a letter to her counselor to say what she is saying and the sudden changes...they could be related to the depression. I would also express to her all your thoughts and feelings of love and get real reasons why she is unhappy. See if they make sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

